# tweeter volume control



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello, I am currently building an electronic x-over to get rid of all the passives in my speakers. I am not sure as to which route to take for tweeter attenuation control? I have thought maybe 10k plastic conductive pots or perhaps using rotary step switches and using 1% metal film resistors to make a attenuator. Which would be a better quality setup, cost asside. I don't want the attenuators to impart any distortion or glitchy performance to an otherwise good design.
Any thoughts?
Vince


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

You're way above my pay grade with those questions! :dumbcrazy:

However, do you know how they do it with the, hmm, Ashly units?

In any case, I'd love to see how your project turns out.

Good luck.

JCD


----------



## Tiny (Oct 17, 2007)

above my pay grade too, my preference is to use these cerwin vega e-312 crossovers from the start.


----------



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Really not that costly fella's, "Marchand Electronics" makes very nice kits for audio, excellent components and boards "I think anyway". I use the MX-1 electronic x-over $25 dollors each. Of course you need "one" for every frequency division, so one per a two way speaker. They also sell the power supply that will power up to sixteen of these units, if my memory serves me correct. Power supply is fifty dollars. Roll of is 24db per octave, these sound sooo much better than passives in my opinion. I am not in sales of anykind, just thought I would give credit where credit is due! the only thing is you need to use some sort of tweeter control to match volume levels from woffer to tweeter because of efficiency differences is drivers. That is where my question was directed there are good ways and bad ways to attenuate tweeters ie. type of pots, quality of pots, etc... this is where I need advice. the last unit I made sounded awesome without the $2.00 pots I tried to put in the curcuit...:nerd:

Sorry to be so long winded, just trying to give you the skinny!
Vince


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I can't tell you the why (again, low pay grade in this area), but I do know that a lot of the DIY headphone amps use this pot for their volume adjustment.. not sure if this is gonna help, but maybe?

JCD


----------

